

I’m Admitting To Having A Breakdown – And Think You Should Consider It, Too - timjahn
http://pursuingourpassion.com/2011/11/17/im-admitting-to-having-a-breakdown-and-think-you-should-consider-it-too/

======
gharbad
I think it lies in the the additional concerns we have as female
entrepreneurs. I don’t just worry about my companies’ success, our cash flow,
next steps and networking. I also worry about staying in close touch with
friends, making sure I get to spend enough time connecting with my family,
staying in shape and looking pulled together at all times, my personal brand,
meeting a good guy and about a dozen other things that are floating through my
head throughout the day.

because guys don't worry about any similar things? please

~~~
kstenerud
Everyone needs an excuse to justify not measuring up to their own
expectations, and group-difference excuses are the easiest to make because
they don't require hard evidence. The only cure is to take a step back, admit
failure, and learn from it.

